# Machine stands



## rixarena (25 Oct 2021)

Hi all,
I have a small collection of machine stands (planer, table saw, band saw, drum Sander) that I don't use as prefer to make a cabinet I can use for storage as well and so was wondering what I should do with them. I have been keeping them stored on a shelf but really doing think I'll use them. Are they worth keeping for next owners or just selling/scrapping? What have others some with tool stands. Thanks Sam


----------



## clogs (25 Oct 2021)

personally I'd put pictures up here and give em away....


----------



## peterw3035 (25 Oct 2021)

Recycle them here


----------



## Chris_Pallet (25 Oct 2021)

I've literally just searched 'stands' as I'm after a stand for my Dewalt PT. The one it's on is only 2ft and does my back in bending over. 
Im hoping to buy or make a 4ft+ one so I can use while standing. 
If any of the stand syou think could be used / modified I'd happily help you out with them. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## jcassidy (25 Oct 2021)

I guess if you intend to sell your machinery on with useful life left in them, keeping the stands is a good idea. If you're going to work them into the ground, then offload them and get some space back.


----------



## rixarena (26 Oct 2021)

Hi thanks for the reply, yes I may just take pics and or them up here. Thanks Sam


----------

